# Navel ill help!



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a two week old with navel ill. She started out with swollen front knee at 3 days old. I thought the momma may have hurt her since the momma did not allow her to nurse unless I was holding her still. The momma would allow the buckling to nurse but not the doeling. The doeling wad standing in the corner holding her leg off the ground and was humped up. I brought her in the house and started bottle feeding. Swelling did not go away. Came home from work yesterday and now back leg knee and ankle were swollen. Gave 1 cc of penicillin yesterday twice and twice today. What is best treatment? Also what is the best way to give newborn an injection. Having trouble funding skin loose enough to raise up and inject. I'm really worried about her. She is still eating and walking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think nuflor works best for navel ill, but I suppose penecillin will also do. Give her banamine to reduce swelling and relieve pain, along with b complex to keep her perked up.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

How and where do you give injections in newborns? I feel like I'm poking holes everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I usually give shots in the loose skin between the shoulder and neck, or on the ribs..


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I'd give her some probios with the antibiotic - you can put it in her bottle


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm bumping this. You're going to have to keep up anti-biotics and be very aggressive with them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is another thread with treatment advice: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/joint-ill-142908/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baytril or Nuflor is the best choice for joint ill...both are from a vet...needs to be given once daily for ten days, no matter what the vet says..this has to be dealt with aggressively...stay with the pen twice daily until you can get a stronger antibiotic. Also banamine for inflammation ..also from a vet. Do give probiotucs 3-4 hours after her antibiotic shot...


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you. I've called a vet to see if penicillin is strong enough. Is nuflor thicker?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Forgot to say I'm waiting for him to call back 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tabbytabtab said:


> Thank you. I've called a vet to see if penicillin is strong enough. Is nuflor thicker?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 I would go with the RX antibiotics, they are stronger and broad spectrum. Yes, Nuflor is super thick, that is why you must hand warm the syringe by putting your hand around the syringe with the Nuflor in it first. 
By warming it up a bit, it will go through the needle easier and is easier on the goat, when not cold.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been using a 20 gauge for penicillin. Am I going to have to use an 18 with Nuflor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..use 18g...the medication will.go througg a lot easier and is actually less painful.that way. Nuflor can sting..but its only once a day and keep in mind its good for her..also ask for banamine..at least three days worth...once a day also


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know what to do. My vet says nuflor has not been scientifically proven to cure navel ill in goats and to continue penicillin or LA200


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tabbytabtab said:


> I don't know what to do. My vet says nuflor has not been scientifically proven to cure navel ill in goats and to continue penicillin or LA200
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


A vet will say that because it is off label, but we goat breeders know it does indeed work. If you would of asked for it and said, it was for pneumonia, the vet may be more inclined to give it to you, I get a bottle at a time. 
My vet knows I have goats and they do get pneumonia here and there. Of course he does see my goats from time to time, or at least 1 x a year.

If you are unable to get Nuflor, Pen and LA200(not good for preggo) can be used.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree....I would keep up the Pen if its all you can get...1 cc per 20# 2 times daily sub Q...but im concerned its already spread to other legs and not sure the Pen will be effective...can you call around...see if another vet can get it for you...or another farmer? where are you located..maybe we have some one close by?? UGH I get so frustrated when vets dont listen!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Swelling in back leg is starting to go down just a little and she was trying to jump around like a goat her age is suppose to yesterday. I think the penicillin is working. The front knee joint seems like it's hardening though. The vet said if it starts to harden then there will be permanent damage. Anyone else had any permanent damage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im glad she is showing some improvment.....Even with recovery there is a chance of her developing arthritis, I had a cases of joint ill years ago... like what your little one has...its caused by bacteria entering the wet umbilical cord...it can take up to three weeks to develope illness...That One little buck did recover fully with Penicillian...His had not spread and was in the back legs..so the pen can work..im just concerned hers has spread...the hardness Im not sure about about...You may need to do a bit of natural healing to support the antibiotics...either essencial oils like Frankincense, Helichrysum or Myrrh which help decrease inflammation...Lavender and peppermint can also be helpful and easier to find...the higher quality you can find the better...


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I would love to use the natural oils but I don't have the first clue of how to use them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they are not hard to use at all...getting quality oils is important...but even the ones at health food stores can be effective used atopically...I always use a carrier oil which helps the ess. oil absorb deeper and spread easier...you can use sweet almond or avocado..I use Fractonated coconut oil, even olive oil can be used...if you decide you want to use them..Im happy to help...


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you rub them on or give them orally?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Update: she hasn't gotten any worse. Still wants to hold that that back leg up but she is getting stronger. It's a lot harder to hold her for a shot now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Do you rub them on or give them orally?


for joint ill, I would apply atopically : )

Stronger is a good sign...:greengrin: You could try epsom salt soaks on her legs to help with selling..you can do this a couple of ways..have her stand in a tub of warm epsom salt water or soak a towel in it and wrap her leg...resoak to warm it up...do this 20-30 minutes several times a day...see if it helps


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you! How many days do I need to give the penicillin? She acts like a brand new goat today. She has been running and jumping and running and jumping everywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For joint ill it needs to be a full ten days..you dont want a relaps : ) glad she is doing better and the Pen worked...I was so worried about her!!..no more swelling?? 

Also be sure to follow up with probioitcs for 3-5 days after her treatment to help her tummy flora


----------

